# Pinkton's SYNTHEROL ARM LOG with JJB1



## Pinkton (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, as many of you may know my coach and good friend JJB1 made a thread on how he used site injections to increase my leg size dramatically...now we're going to move into other areas and use actual Synthetek Syntherol (including my weakest spot, arms). This log will be updated daily with pictures and how everything is going. Currently I am 5'8 220-222lbs 20 years old. Aspirations of being professional.

Pic of my bicep. Also included a pic of my legs that JJB1 has been working with me on:


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm excited about this log. Pinkton did his first ever arms injects; biceps yesterday and triceps today with 1/2cc of syntherol in each head of the biceps and triceps. He said his biceps are pretty inflamed from yesterday's injects. I question if I should have had him start with 1/4cc, as swelling at first is extreme. The body doesn't know what the heck is going on.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome over guys! Thank you for sharing this log here!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great job on the legs.   By the looks,  your arms will greatly benefit as well.   I think 1/2ml is a good place to start.   If the inflammation gets out of hand,  you could run tb500 along side to help with swelling along with the healing benefit.   Keep massaging and stretching and I think you will be very pleased with your results.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 24, 2014)

I enjoy following these Syntherol logs. Always informative!

Legs look great! What are your arms measuring at pre-Syntherol? Nice shape to them so can't wait to see how they progress!


----------



## Pinkton (Feb 24, 2014)

powders101 said:


> I enjoy following these Syntherol logs. Always informative!
> 
> Legs look great! What are your arms measuring at pre-Syntherol? Nice shape to them so can't wait to see how they progress!



My starting measurements are 17.5 inches, so hopefully 20 inches by the time I'm done


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing how this goes, have used another brand of synthol myself on my bi's and im still glad i did it. Stopped because for some reason a cannot miss the nerve on my right side the last 4 times i tried haha. Best of luck


----------



## Pinkton (Feb 25, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Welcome over guys! Thank you for sharing this log here!!



Thanks for having us!  I'm excited to see the changes that'll happen to my body.  Along with this I'm eating like a horse and training like an animal so results are sure to come.   More pictures will be posted of arms tonight.  Bi's and tri's both got their first injections


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 25, 2014)

Following on this site too. Your bicep looks great already and I think it's going to look even better when you are done with your protocol.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am the gym now and Pinkton is here. His arms look like night and day in terms of improvement from 1/2cc of syntherol in each bicep and tricep head. His arms are extremely full and have a lot more shape , which looks like actual tissue development. I have a great feeling about this experiment !!!


----------



## K1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking forward to the updated pics...Going to be a good log!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinkton was afraid to do the arms shots yesterday. He just text me saying, "I LOVE SYNTHEROL!!!"   He's so happy with the results. I told him, "I KNEW YOU WOULD LOVE IT!  YOU GET TO PLAY SCULPTURE ON YOUR BODY WITH IMPROVEMENTS SEEN EVERYDAY!"


----------



## bigtime (Feb 25, 2014)

Im subbing in on this, i want to do my arms!


----------



## Pinkton (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm already seeing major improvements.  Got so many compliments an looks at the gym yesterday...even one of my coworkers said I looked like I doubled in size.  Gained 3/4 inch on each arm from only 1/2 cc shots in each head bi and tri once...crazy.  I can't access promuscle for some reason from my phone...if a mod could post updates there until it's fixed I would appreciate it


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking good!

ProMuscle is down at the moment. Should be back up again shortly.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 25, 2014)

What an improvement!!!  BOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you injecting in all three heads of the tricep?  Can you please give a little more info on the protocol being used as I am going to be doing my arms for the first time in the next month or two...


----------



## Pinkton (Feb 26, 2014)

Jim550 said:


> Are you injecting in all three heads of the tricep?  Can you please give a little more info on the protocol being used as I am going to be doing my arms for the first time in the next month or two...



Yes all 3 heads and then both heads of bicep


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Pinkton just informed me he did his 2nd round of bicep Syntherol injections tonight. He said it was a piece of cake.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pinkton update....

Pinkton is loving the syntherol results! He said lots of people are coming up to him at the gym saying he hot huge and asking what he's doing differently. Apparently, the front desk girl told him a couple girls wanted their picture taken with him.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's best to think of seo injections, in terms of how long they should be run, in the same way you think of weight training. You don't blast then quit. You slowly build up over time and continue to inject just as you continue to weight train. Do this and you will keep growing and improving. Go all out with a massive blast then quit like certain suggested protocols and you risk a lumpy look and lose much of the gains when stopping. 

Pinkton wants to go pro so he will use seo's at various doses throughout his competitive career just as the top pros do. As long as he keeps responding favorably to 1/2cc per head eod, then we will stick with that protocol. If results seize then we will increase the dose to 3/4cc per head. Pinkton ordered 700ccs of Syntherol so that will give us around 6 months before he needs to order more. I can already say, the kid is in love with Syntherol. Eventually we will put it in his chest and traps, two more areas of minor aesthetic weakness.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Pinkton tricep update pic after two injection days


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 1, 2014)

Arms are looking good for just a couple of shots in! Should be interesting to see how they have transformed by day 10.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 1, 2014)

New Pinkton tricep pic


----------



## Pinkton (Mar 2, 2014)

It's been 8 days since I started...man this is crazy.  I honestly expected results like this from gh or tren or insulin but seo literally your body changes within hours and days, just crazy.  Absolutely love the stuff.  Arms up 1 and a quarter inch.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinkton update bicep pic


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The best thing about Syntherol is the injections are very smooth, meaning much less discomfort, which is very appealing when injecting EOD.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 3, 2014)

So I'm gonna be honest... Any SEO scares me. But it looks like he is doing it right under your guidance JJ and actually looks really freaking good. Noticeable size difference and doesn't look misformed


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 3, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> So I'm gonna be honest... Any SEO scares me. But it looks like he is doing it right under your guidance JJ and actually looks really freaking good. Noticeable size difference and doesn't look misformed



The key is to do small injections and never in the exact same spot back to back. Massage the oil in real well. If an area is sore to the touch avoid injecting into it for awhile. Be very patient and consistent and over time the results will be incredible. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Pinkton (Mar 4, 2014)

So yesterday when I pinned my bicep I pulled out and blood spewed out like a water faucet...LOL

Now there's a big bruise on my left bicep.  Just thought id share

Here's a year and a half progress pics.  After was taken yesterday.  Synthol has blown my arms up like crazy


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinkton said:


> So yesterday when I pinned my bicep I pulled out and blood spewed out like a water faucet...LOL
> 
> Now there's a big bruise on my left bicep.  Just thought id share
> 
> Here's a year and a half progress pics.  After was taken yesterday.  Synthol has blown my arms up like crazy



Great progress in a year and a half!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is today's Pinkton photo. The kid has amazing shape and his legs are huge! You have to realize that he just turned 20, he won both teen shows he competed in, and gear is fairly new to his body. Blasting is brand new to this kid. He is going to change on a regular basis as this thread develops. The little bit of water and baby fat he was carrying less than a week ago has already disappeared from changing his gear stack and tweaking his diet.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> The key is to do small injections never in the exact same spot back to back. Massage the oil in real well. If an area is sore to the touch avoid injecting int it for awhile. Be very patient and consistent and over time the results will be incredible. Slow and steady wins the race.



Exactly,  I also did various depths as well.  Small doses in every square inch of the muscle.   My arms never looked deformed at all,  just bigger.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Today Pinkton did more syntherol biceps shots. He trained legs but I had him take a bicep pic even though the blood was in his legs. His legs are growing so fast. The syntherol is really bringing the bicep peak up.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Today's Pinkton bicep pic


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinkton is on a date so I decided to put 3ccs in each of my biceps and take a pic with my arm extended and one with it flexed. I just received my Syntherol in the mail yesterday. It went in so smooth! No pain whatsoever. Much smoother than my cheap home made stuff. 

This is with me extremely depleted. I've been on 120 grams of carbs per day for a long time. My weight is down to 200Lbs. I checked my blood pressure today. It's perfect! 110/71 while on 3 1/2 grams of gear, including tren.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pic #2


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 9, 2014)

This is how I do my injects.  I flex my bicep in the mirror and look at the shape from a front double bicep pose, and then from a back double bicep pose. I try to decide if more or less size is needed in the inner head or the outer head. Last night, I felt I actually could get away with pinning the whole 3ccs right down the middle at the tallest part of the peak. I have read that you aren't supposed to pin there as the oil may fall in between the inner and outer heads, but I do it anyway if that site looks like it needs more size. I actually like hitting that site regularly, along with the inner and outer heads as it gives me 3 general points to rotate between. I always inject in the spot that is most pliable/soft. I avoid injecting into tissue that's too swollen from the previous inject.

This morning my biceps look huge! I'm very surprised! Syntherol works better than MCT oil, or gear. Both biceps are much more full and the peaks are higher. My body really reacts very well to the components in Syntherol. 

Last night, I only injected at a depth of 1/2" in the left bicep, and 1 1/4" in the right bicep. I put the 1 1/2" needle in and search for an injection depth that is most soft/accepting of injecting into. I avoid firm areas and try to find an area where the oil goes in very quick and smooth. The less irritation the better.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 9, 2014)

UPDATE FROM PINKTON: 

"Damn...just got back from doing arms. The pump is just insane when you do arms right after injecting. They look leaner too and more vascular. It looks like it pushes all the muscle fibers and vascularity to the surface so it looks even more real if you do it correctly. No lumps or anything so far."


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I absolutely love this Syntherol. I had no idea it was so much better than MCT oil. The two bottles of Syntherol I picked up for my show are well worth it. The look is so much more pronounced than with any other seo I've used . I tried Pump n pose, Painless Pumps, MCT oil, and all forms of AAS, plus every site enhancing peptide in existence. Syntherol blows them out of the water!!!

I just put 3ccs in the long head of each tricep at a depth of 1.5", and 1.5ccs in each short head at a depth of 1/2".


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm noticing that Syntherol is so much better than anything else I've site injected! My bis and tris are much more full, and the size isn't fading like it dose with MCT oil, and it's not overly irritated and in pain like it is with AAS. The injects go in much easier which is what I need because I have a lot of scar tissue from using AAS and dirty synthol in the past. Syntherol is my new favorite compound. I 100% agree with Eliva on that!!! 

I think I'm going to try putting 3ccs of Syntherol in my lats tonight. I was told to inject straight across from the nipple, parallel to the ground, into the outer lat while in a flexed position. I expect this to give me a wider look by Saturday at my show if I hit lats today, Wednesday, and Friday. The head NPC JUDGE told my buddy that all he looks at are legs and back. He wants to see massive legs(not mine), and a wide back(this is a strength of mine).


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Tear drop inject via syntherol*

I just grew the balls to put 3ccs Syntherol in each tear drop and 3ccs in two sites on each quad sweep. They already look bigger. I'm training quads and hams now and it feels great!


----------



## BIG D (Mar 11, 2014)

my man jj!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Pinkton Update Pic*

Look how thick the back of the horseshoe is getting on Pinkton


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 11, 2014)

so maybe I looked over where u said this, but... how many times you pinning per day?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 11, 2014)

rebhchad said:


> so maybe I looked over where u said this, but... how many times you pinning per day?



I don't believe in regiments. I pin when I feel like it. Sometimes several times a day. Sometimes e3d's. I hate rules! 
I'm having Pinkton inject syntherol eod at 1/2cc in each bicep and tricep head.


----------



## Pinkton (Mar 12, 2014)

I just load up syringes and pin them when I'm bored lmao

 I'm fucking loving this stuff.  My weights going up, my arms are getting ridiculously
Huge and actually being proportionate to my delts.  Love this stuff so much...it's just so easy


----------



## BIG D (Mar 12, 2014)

jj the mad man! keep it up fellas


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 12, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I don't believe in regiments. I pin when I feel like it. Sometimes several times a day. Sometimes e3d's. I hate rules!
> I'm having Pinkton inject syntherol eod at 1/2cc in each bicep and tricep head.




what if you just need some help on the peak? would it be ok to do 1cc in each outer head say 5 days a week?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just did my first ever syntherol lat injects. Talk about a difficult spot to hit on your own. I put 3ccs of syntherol in each lat, directly across from the nipple running parallel to the ground. It went in very smooth. Let's hope for instant width by morning just as all the other syntherol shots have gone.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 13, 2014)

rebhchad said:


> what if you just need some help on the peak? would it be ok to do 1cc in each outer head say 5 days a week?



The peak looks good from a front double biceps pose when the inner head is hit. The peak looks best from a back double biceps pose when the outer peak is it. It wasn't until this week that I noticed that. I always thought the outer head was responsible for the peak completely. I would start with a 1/2cc in each head. It's best to keep both heads balanced in development.  5 days a week in the same head is asking for trouble. If you hit the same area too often it really tends to piss off the body. If you're set on injecting biceps 5 days a week, alternate heads with each inject. At first, years ago, I used to load of the bicep up in the mid point only looking for that high peak. It gave me a high peak but it was a narrow bicep, not natural looking. You need the muscle to fill out completely by keeping both heads growing as one. Trust me, you want people to think your biceps are not only huge, but real.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's been 4 hours after I put 3ccs of Syntherol in each lat. They already look wider. The outer lat isn't a muscle I have to worry about being blurred by site injecting so I'm going to put another 3ccs in each lat tomorrow, and 3ccs in each lat on Friday. 

I wish I could go back in time and only use Syntherol for site injecting. I have a big swollen knot in my glute from the tren I shot yesterday crashing inside the muscle. I'm sure of this because I noticed it crashed and reheated it plus added benezol alcohol. It all makes sense now why I have a mass of scar tissue in each bicep the size of a gold ball, which looks good luckily. No one can tell unless they squeeze it. It's because I used to put tren in my biceps EOD and it obviously crashed enough times to produce massive scar tissue. Had I known I would have only used Syntherol and my biceps would still be pliable to the touch.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 13, 2014)

My lats feel wider from the Syntherol. I injected directly across from the nipple which widened the upper lat. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF INJECTING SLIGHTLY LOWER WILL ADD TO THE LOOK OF WIDTH? I want to hit the lats again but don't want to mess up the shape. Lat injects are new to me. ANYONE HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH LAT INJECTS?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 14, 2014)

New Pinkton pic


----------



## K1 (Mar 14, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> My lats feel wider from the Syntherol. I injected directly across from the nipple which widened the upper lat. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF INJECTING SLIGHTLY LOWER WILL ADD TO THE LOOK OF WIDTH? I want to hit the lats again but don't want to mess up the shape. Lat injects are new to me. ANYONE HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH LAT INJECTS?



Haven't used Syntherol on lats but have done some injecting there...Going slightly lower should add to the thickness...Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 14, 2014)

My lats are noticeably wider from the one 3cc inject. I love syntherol!!!


----------



## BIG D (Mar 14, 2014)

niiccee


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 14, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> The peak looks good from a front double biceps pose when the inner head is hit. The peak looks best from a back double biceps pose when the outer peak is it. It wasn't until this week that I noticed that. I always thought the outer head was responsible for the peak completely. I would start with a 1/2cc in each head. It's best to keep both heads balanced in development.  5 days a week in the same head is asking for trouble. If you hit the same area too often it really tends to piss off the body. If you're set on injecting biceps 5 days a week, alternate heads with each inject. At first, years ago, I used to load of the bicep up in the mid point only looking for that high peak. It gave me a high peak but it was a narrow bicep, not natural looking. You need the muscle to fill out completely by keeping both heads growing as one. Trust me, you want people to think your biceps are not only huge, but real.




great info.. thanks bro.. I may just hit both heads in each arm 3 times per week.. think that would be good?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 14, 2014)

rebhchad said:


> great info.. thanks bro.. I may just hit both heads in each arm 3 times per week.. think that would be good?



That's perfect!


----------



## BIG D (Mar 15, 2014)

jj gonna kill it at his show today!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I made the 1st call for the top 4 but was placed on the end so 3rd or 4th. Huge show!!! Everyone says I'm the most shredded in the show but my legs aren't big enough.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Going to Syntherol every muscle the day I train it with this bulk up cycle. Weight will come on fast so this will really stretch the facias tissue. I weighed in at 196Lbs today. Just imagine a 44Lb weight gain in one month while putting Syntherol in each muscle as each muscle gets trained. My lats are still wider from the Syntherol inject 3 days ago. 


I made the top 4 first call out but wasn't placed in the middle. I'll get 4th, maybe 3rd at best. No one in the show in any class had my conditioning, but there were many with much bigger legs. Time to go back to the night show now. I'm ready for a week off training to let my muscles get plenty of nutrients back in them and allow them to become pliable. Then, it's time to grow. Most likely I'll hit the gym sooner but I really should try not to for safety reasons.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 16, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Going to Syntherol every muscle the day I train it with this bulk up cycle. Weight will come on fast so this will really stretch the facias tissue. I weighed in at 196Lbs today. Just imagine a 44Lb weight gain in one month while putting Syntherol in each muscle as each muscle gets trained. My lats are still wider from the Syntherol inject 3 days ago.
> 
> 
> I made the top 4 first call out but wasn't placed in the middle. I'll get 4th, maybe 3rd at best. No one in the show in any class had my conditioning, but there were many with much bigger legs. Time to go back to the night show now. I'm ready for a week off training to let my muscles get plenty of nutrients back in them and allow them to become pliable. Then, it's time to grow. Most likely I'll hit the gym sooner but I really should try not to for safety reasons.



You are dialed in! First call out is great! If possible, please post some show pics!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 16, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> You are dialed in! First call out is great! If possible, please post some show pics!



I got 3rd out of 11.  I'm going to take a few days off to get fluid back in my joints and muscles. I've been cramping all night. Then, I'm going to put syntherol in my tear drop, quad sweep, and adductor twice a week and bomb legs. Next show in 7 weeks, I want to be more massive in my quads. I'm definitely putting syntherol in my lats twice a week. If made a huge difference. Everything else is big enough so I will only put syntherol in my arms as needed but don't want them to over power the rest of my physique. 

Syntherol is much better than any other site inject I've used. It doesn't dissipate quickly so once a week really looks good. Twice a week makes the muscle grow like a weed.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 17, 2014)

One day off from the gym is all I can stand. After work I'm syntheroling my quad sweep. I'm going to train some chest and give my knees another day to get fluid back in them, but quads are ready for more Syntherol now.


----------



## BIG D (Mar 17, 2014)

i hear ya jj, sucks not being in there. you almost feel, dare i say..useless lol!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 17, 2014)

BIG D said:


> i hear ya jj, sucks not being in there. you almost feel, dare i say..useless lol!



Definitely!!! The gym keeps me sane. I always leave felling ten times better than when I got there.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Time to get huge!!!!

Just put 6ccs of Syntherol in each bicep, 3ccs in each head. I do everything in regards to site injects by instinct. My instincts just told me, LOAD THOSE BITCHES UP!!!!
It takes a lot of trial and error to get to know how your muscles will respond to dosing site injects. I've never been one to follow rules. I'd rather make them up as I go along. For everyone else, until you've been doing site injects for a good year, it's best to stick to 1/2cc in each head eod like I have Pinkton doing. Of course, Pinkton's good buddy told him he needs to do atleast 3ccs at a time to make seo's work(I'll let Pinkton tell you who his infamous friend is if he's up for it. Bahahahaha )
Small doses over long periods of time work extremely well, are cost effective, and reduce any possible chance of really screwing up.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm up 17Lbs since Saturday. Muscles feel very dry. Lifting slow and light.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Pinkton is growing like a weed!!!*

New Pinkton Pic!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 18, 2014)

This is my bicep after 6ccs of Syntherol. Did I mention I love this stuff?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Put 6ccs in each quad sweep but not going to train legs until all the fluid is back in the joints and muscles. 
Yesterday, after my 6ccs Syntherol biceps injections, I trained a full chest workout, followed by one back exercise and one bicep exercise, finishing with calves.
Today, I'm going to put 9ccs of Syntherol in each tricep and train a full back workout, followed by one chest exercise and one tricep exercise. 
The bicep injections from yesterday turned out perfectly. )


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just put 9ccs of Syntherol in each tricep and 9ccs in each pec. I'm going to load up everywhere. Time to get freaky for summer. Pecs are a trip. My chest is striated everywhere so the Syntherol pushes all the individual muscle fibers to the surface so you see every muscle separation. The change in size post inject is immense!!! I chose to inject pecs the day after training chest. I find pec injects have a tendency to lower pressing strength. Injecting them the following day after training l gives them a whole week for the fascias tissue to stretch out and adapt to the new size.
Share


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 18, 2014)

My pecs 3 hours after Syntherol inject, 9ccs each pec, 3ccs in the top, middle and just above the nipple. All shots were done down the mid line of the pec, and at 3/4" depth.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 19, 2014)

After work I'm going to do my first ever Syntherol trap inject, 3ccs per trap. Going to be insane stabbing straight down an inch and a half into my traps. Hahaha. Yeahhhh buddy!!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Last night after 9ccs syntherol in each pec and 9ccs in each tricep.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn it jj1 9ccs seems like a lot but from all the pics and progress I'd say its working. Been wanting to give syntherol a try at some point. Thanks for sharing this log


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Traps baby!!!!!*

I just did my first ever Syntherol trap injections. I put 3ccs in each trap. I absolutely love learning things first hand!!! You won't believe this but traps are the easiest site injection I've ever done. There are almost no nerves in there to pass through. It's a very smooth injection. I injected 1 1/2" deep from the top of the trap, straight down, around the mid trap. They pumped up almost immediately upon injection. Here is a pic with the injection site. I circled the blood drop with a sharpie.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just put 3ccs of Syntherol in each bicep as well. The day before yesterday, I put 6ccs in each bicep, 3ccs in the inner head, and 3ccs in the outer head. Just now, I put 3ccs straight down the middle.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 20, 2014)

QUOTE FROM PINKTON....

"Hahaha when people ask me how I got so big...I just say Synthetek Syntherol  no steroids here. Best part is that it's legal

Ok. My start arm measurements were a little over 17 inches. As of today they are 18.5. Crazy shit! 

John looking amazing. These pictures do him no justice, he looks insane irl 

I'm going to start syntholing my chest in the next few weeks too so stay tuned!"


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 20, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> QUOTE FROM PINKTON....
> 
> "Hahaha when people ask me how I got so big...I just say Synthetek Syntherol  no steroids here. Best part is that it's legal
> 
> ...



hey bro when doing outer head on biceps, do  you normally go right above the huge vein, or right below? that's my only question about it.. seems like would go slightly above, but want to make sure.


----------



## rebhchad (Mar 20, 2014)

I also noticed you use 1' 1/2.. I was thinking just 29g insulin pins.. would that not work? im pretty lean, but you are too.. but I was under the impression that's what most people use was slin pins


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Woke up with my traps looking fully pumped like I just trained them. Freaking awesome!!!  :headbang:


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Today, I'm going to put 3ccs of Syntherol in each upper pec , and depending on the feel I'd like to inject around the tricep horseshoe with up to 9ccs.

My right knee still aches from getting so dry. I may get some pentosan equine injection to try to repair the cartilage in my right knee. The only thing I don't like is that it thins the blood, and I'm on prescription Vasodilators.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just put 3ccs Syntherol in each upper pec and 6ccs in each tricep. I'm growing everyday.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 21, 2014)

6ccs Syntherol in tris today, and 9ccs Syntherol in tris the day before yesterday. THAT's RIGHT!!!!! 

Syntherol....breakfast of champions!!!! B'autch!!!


----------



## MattG (Mar 21, 2014)

Arms are diesel as fuck bro, got me wanting to make an order. Almost did last night, but cant afford no five bottles right now. May just order two and try the pinkton low dose 1/2 -1 cc injects on bis and tris...able to keep size when u stray away from the protocol like that? Id be fine with keepin an inch, dont need 3" like advertised off of 5 bottles...


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking really good jj! Very impressive!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 21, 2014)

MattG said:


> Arms are diesel as fuck bro, got me wanting to make an order. Almost did last night, but cant afford no five bottles right now. May just order two and try the pinkton low dose 1/2 -1 cc injects on bis and tris...able to keep size when u stray away from the protocol like that? Id be fine with keepin an inch, dont need 3" like advertised off of 5 bottles...



With the Pinkton Protocol of 1/2cc SYNTHEROL per bicep and tricep head every other day, 2 bottles will last you 160 days, almost half a year. You'll easily put on that inch you're looking for. By then you can afford a couple more bottles and keep going. For maintainence, you only need to inject each spot once a week.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 21, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Looking really good jj! Very impressive!



Thank you! I love the daily changes from SYNTHEROL. You can grow while on HRT if you go that route. It's the safe way to go since the contents are good for you and you can grow without large amount of hormones.


----------



## MattG (Mar 21, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> With the Pinkton Protocol of 1/2cc SYNTHEROL per bicep and tricep head every other day, 2 bottles will last you 160 days, almost half a year. You'll easily put on that inch you're looking for. By then you can afford a couple more bottles and keep going. For maintainence, you only need to inject each spot once a week.



Cool thanks for the input brother, thats what i wanted to hear:headbang:


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Going to hit traps with another 3ccs of Syntherol tonight. Also, 3ccs in the inner bicep head. I may hit inner lower chest but only with 1cc because I don't want to put too much too close to the line in between the pecs. I don't want to chance it swelling into the line between the pecs.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 22, 2014)

*New pinkton arm*

PINKTON UPDATE PIC......

Notice the new arm thickness in biceps and triceps. Look at the increased vascularity and detail. This is from a very conservative Syntherol PROTOCOL that anyone can afford. 2 bottles will last almost half a year.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 22, 2014)

*New pinkton arm pic*

PINKTON UPDATE PIC......

Notice the new arm thickness in biceps and triceps. Look at the increased vascularity and detail. This is from a very conservative Syntherol PROTOCOL that anyone can afford. 2 bottles will last almost half a year.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just put 6ccs of Syntherol in each bicep, and 9ccs in each tricep. I didn't inject yesterday after work. Arms didn't feel ready. Have to follow your instincts. 

Time to go do an arm workout. This is the 4th time I'm training arms this week. 

One of my all time favorite quotes in bodybuilding was by Paul Dillet in an interview. Paul Dillet had legit 24" arms. 

He was asked, DO YOU FOLLOW THE WEIDER PRINCIPALS WHEN training ARMS? THE RULES SAY YOU NEED DAYS OFF IN BETWEEN ARM DAYS IN ORDER FOR THEM TO GROW. 

Paul Dillet responded by saying, FUCK THE RULES!!! I'LL train THEM 4 DAYS IN A ROW IF I WANT TO!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just trained chest, back, bis, tris, and traps. All of these muscles are growing ridiculously fast with the combination of injecting them all with Syntherol, and training them more frequently with less volume. It's really a shock to my system.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 23, 2014)

Right on Jjb.  High frequency and syntherol work very well together.   You got some CT Fletcher training going in there. You want big arms,  train em every day!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Traps*

Part of being a Guinney pig is learning from trial and error. I just learned something very valuable. Apparently, there is a front and a back trap muscle. I just injected my left and right trap with 3ccs Syntherol. The first inject was the left side which went perfectly. The second inject was the right trap and I injected to far back towards the back of the body. I should have stopped and pulled the needle out when I saw that I was in the split between the front and back trap, but foolish as I am, I injected anyway. What this did was swell the back part putting pressure on the rear delt which caused reduced side lateral strength. We'll see in a few hours if the swelling makes it worse, it if the oil works its way into the tissue and strength returns. Also, injecting the front trap just looks better. Hitting the back trap causes a slight hunched back of Notre Dame look. Hahahahaha . From now on I'll make sure I'm in the front of the muscle. The front swells up with a very nice look like Arnold's traps have. 

I also put 3ccs in each tricep down near the elbow on the inside to drop the tricep down. That went perfectly.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just woke up from a nap. My traps are sticking straight up and tris are even bigger. My lateral raise strength in my right delt feels normal again but there is a slight popping in my rear delt. I'm sure it will be normal by tomorrow.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 24, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Right on Jjb.  High frequency and syntherol work very well together.   *You got some CT Fletcher training going in there. You want big arms,  train em every day!*



I can practically  hear you yelling that in your best CT Fletcher voice

Looking lovely JJ


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 24, 2014)

New Pinkton pic


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Trained entire upperbody today. Just put 3ccs STNTHEROL in bis, tris, and upper chest. Decided to inject pwo. Didn't have time preworkout. Everything is looking huge!!! I'm up 24Lbs in 9 days. That's 3 days in a row injecting tris. All instinct. Have to go with what your body tells you. 

My left leg is jacked. Can't train legs til it heals from that gear crashing in it. It hurt like hell going down stairs.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 25, 2014)

New Pinkton pic.... Looking so much better. Only 20 years old!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

Great post jj1.. Really helps people with questions they have. Thks..


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just put 3ccs SYNTHEROL in each bicep,  6ccs in each tri, and 3ccs in each trap. Been loading arms up everyday.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 26, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> New Pinkton pic.... Looking so much better. Only 20 years old!



Only 20 yrs old? Impressive results so far.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## MattG (Mar 26, 2014)

Both you guys look fantastic. Prompted me to dabble as well, 2 bottles on their way right now. Cant wait to try the "Pinkton Protocol". Thanks for the log guys!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just put 6ccs SYNTHEROL in each tricep, 3ccs in two spots on the horse shoe, the short head and the top of the horse shoe. I'm not injecting biceps til tomorrow. Trained my traps. Man, are they growing fast from the 3 SYNTHEROL injections I put in them.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinkton agreed to up his dose protocol to 1cc per bicep and tricep head EOD.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just put 6ccs SYNTHEROL in each bicep(3ccs in each head), 6ccs in each tricep long head, 3ccs in each trap, and 3ccs in each upper pec. I'm loaded up!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I highly recommend SYNTHEROL trap injects.  Just make sure to inject slightly forward in the trap, not in the very top of the peak. My traps get taller with each trap inject I'm doing EOD. I love the way hitting upper chest and traps with STNTHEROL EOD tie in together. I've been loading up arms, traps, and upper chest. It really looks impressive!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 30, 2014)

My traps are growing so fast. I have say that traps appear to be the easiest muscle to get to grow in the shortest amount of time from syntherol use.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm flying to Vegas tomorrow for spring break. That means I'm loading everything with syntherol tomorrow morning. Will be mega-pumped in Vegas.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 31, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm flying to Vegas tomorrow for spring break. That means I'm loading everything with syntherol tomorrow morning. Will be mega-pumped in Vegas.



Where ya staying in Vegas?


----------



## J4CKT (Mar 31, 2014)

This is probably the best Syntherol log I have seen since joining any bodybuilding 
board 5 years ago. Fanstastic details and more importantly results. Look forward
 to seeing more!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am beyond loaded up with syntherol today.....

4ccs each trap
11ccs left bicep, 7ccs right bicep
14ccs each tricep
4ccs each upper pec

Ohhhhhh yeahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 31, 2014)

I suck at math but is that  66  cc's? wow


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 31, 2014)

I think your right. I've always said I would never use seo just because I'm no competitor. But this log is making me rethink my stance on it.
Great log JJ!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 31, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> I suck at math but is that  66  cc's? wow



62ccs   :headbang:


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> I think your right. I've always said I would never use seo just because I'm no competitor. But this log is making me rethink my stance on it.
> Great log JJ!



It's like playing sculpture on your own body with daily visible results.


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 1, 2014)

J4CKT said:


> *This is probably the best Syntherol log I have seen since joining any bodybuilding
> board 5 years ago.* Fanstastic details and more importantly results. Look forward
> to seeing more!




I must say that I agree. Very informative!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yesterday, I tried a new experiment. I wanted to see what would happen if I injected into a part of the tricep that I always considered a bad idea. I did 4 injects in each tricep. The first 3 injects went into various parts of the horse shoe. For the final inject, I decided to hit in the middle of the horse shoe instead of directly on it. If the horse shoe is the outer ring of a target, then I guess you could say I injected into the bullseye, dead center in the middle of the horse shoe.
The result is a very thick looking tricep that bows outward making the tricep look thicker than shit! Pinkton had asked me a month ago how the pros get their tris to push outward, any why mine didn't do that. I just assumed they inject a lot more oil and take a lot more gear. Now, I believe they actually inject everywhere in the back of their arm, not just on the horse shoe itself.

This, what I considered to be a risky experiment, really paid off with new knowledge.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a new pic...me in Vegas. Maybe I'll run into Big Bad Wolf at Gold's gym today. 

Traps are growing fast from STNTHEROL.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 2, 2014)

That's the best I have ever seen you look!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> That's the best I have ever seen you look!



I just had tacos and banana cream pie.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

My dad says my triceps are too big. :headbang:


----------



## MattG (Apr 2, 2014)

Your arms are huge dude! Looks like half a softball in your biceps. Just got my order today and put 1/2cc in the peaks of both bi's, inner and outer heads. Wanted to wait and see how i react first before i hit tri's. Little sore but not bad, def did swell em up some already...cant wait to do tris in a day or two


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

MattG said:


> Your arms are huge dude! Looks like half a softball in your biceps. Just got my order today and put 1/2cc in the peaks of both bi's, inner and outer heads. Wanted to wait and see how i react first before i hit tri's. Little sore but not bad, def did swell em up some already...cant wait to do tris in a day or two



Wait til you train bis. It feels amazing!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Syntherol experiment resumes tomorrow. Vacation ends today.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 5, 2014)

First day back from vacation. 
Just put 7ccs syntherol in each bicep and 14ccs in each tricep. Hit it hard!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> First day back from vacation.
> Just put 7ccs syntherol in each bicep and 14ccs in each tricep. Hit it hard!!!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 6, 2014)

How many inj. Are you breaking those 7cc into?


----------



## MattG (Apr 6, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> First day back from vacation.
> Just put 7ccs syntherol in each bicep and 14ccs in each tricep. Hit it hard!!!



Daaaamn son! Thats some serious shit right there now! I did 10 injections today, total 5ccs tho.lol. your arms have to be jacked as hell huh?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright fellow syntherol freaks....

I went crazy on the arms. I managed to find two more sites on each tricep that could handle 3.5ccs each. That's 21ccs in each tri in two days.

For bis, I took a chance and put 7ccs in each. That's 14ccs in each bicep in two days. This time I broke my rules and sat down with my arm stretched out in front of me. I put 3.5ccs in the outside of the bicep with the arm stretched out. I injected below the huge vein in the bicep in the outer head. In the inner head with the arm stretched out I injected parallel to the ground just above the mid arm. 

It feels pretty solid so far!!!


----------



## MattG (Apr 7, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Alright fellow syntherol freaks....
> 
> I went crazy on the arms. I managed to find two more sites on each tricep that could handle 3.5ccs each. That's 21ccs in each tri in two days.
> 
> ...





Yeah i think its a good idea going on the outer bi like that, i did the same thing today. Im gonna rotate on both sides of that big vein and similar on the inner head too, so thats 12 sites on each bicep. Also have used same concept on triceps. My thinking is, the better spread out the shots the more thourough it should be in sculpting a huge natural looking muscle. But hey, im the farthest thing from an expert so....all i know is im loving this shit so far! Arms up 1/4" in less than a week Ill probably up to 3/4 cc shots in another week i think. Nice you can charge syntherol like any other online purchase, i can see myself getting more a lot sooner than planned.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 7, 2014)

MattG said:


> Yeah i think its a good idea going on the outer bi like that, i did the same thing today. Im gonna rotate on both sides of that big vein and similar on the inner head too, so thats 12 sites on each bicep. Also have used same concept on triceps. My thinking is, the better spread out the shots the more thourough it should be in sculpting a huge natural looking muscle. But hey, im the farthest thing from an expert so....all i know is im loving this shit so far! Arms up 1/4" in less than a week Ill probably up to 3/4 cc shots in another week i think. Nice you can charge syntherol like any other online purchase, i can see myself getting more a lot sooner than planned.


I agree. The more sites the better chance of keeping a natural look. I'm glad we took a chance on new inject sites.


----------



## MattG (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey JJ, how sore you get from injects? I wanted to hit other parts of arms today but think i better chill for a day or two. Dont feel like i put prop in my arms or anything, but reminds me of how sore you get after taking a week or two off from the gym-and dont ease back into it. This normal? Not being a pussy, just wasnt sure if Id be overdoing it if i didnt wait a while...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 8, 2014)

New PINKTON pic. Look at that bicep peak!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 8, 2014)

MattG said:


> Hey JJ, how sore you get from injects? I wanted to hit other parts of arms today but think i better chill for a day or two. Dont feel like i put prop in my arms or anything, but reminds me of how sore you get after taking a week or two off from the gym-and dont ease back into it. This normal? Not being a pussy, just wasnt sure if Id be overdoing it if i didnt wait a while...



I know what you mean. I like the sore feeling but I fear injecting into an area that's too swollen and firm. Best to wait til tomorrow or wed.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just put 7ccs in each bi and each tri. That's 3 days in a row. Looks like I'm doing a protocol like Big A after all, but I worked up to it over time. I hit bis from the outside and inside with arm out in front like yesterday. I hit tris in the short head and the top of the long head.

I couldn't take my own advice and wait a day or two.


----------



## MattG (Apr 8, 2014)

You are 100% right about how well syntherol works for traps bro. After just 3 days of injects mine are sticking up the best they ever have in my life! Unreal :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 8, 2014)

My question for u jj1 is how are u injecting into ur tri are u having someone help u out? I have a hard enough time trying to inject into my ass lol with aas. Think I need to do some yoga to become more flexible.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have been trying to figure that same thing out as well


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 8, 2014)

MattG said:


> You are 100% right about how well syntherol works for traps bro. After just 3 days of injects mine are sticking up the best they ever have in my life! Unreal :headbang:



You should start a log as well. Would be great to follow!


----------



## MattG (Apr 8, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> You should start a log as well. Would be great to follow!



Yeah, i should probably do that instead of threadjacking JJ and pinkton's every day. He's gonna get pissed about it sooner or later.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Put another 7ccs in each bicep and tricep. That's 4 days in a row. Very fast size changes!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 11, 2014)

This is Pinkton waking up, no pump, no food. He's so much bigger with a pump. 
He stays lean on obscene calories too.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 11, 2014)

He's looking good!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I put 10.5ccs syntherol in each bicep and tricep tonight preworkout....killer arm pump!!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 12, 2014)

New Pinkton pic....notice the tongue out like his buddy, Bostin Lloyd.


----------



## J4CKT (Apr 18, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> New Pinkton pic....notice the tongue out like his buddy, Bostin Lloyd.



Looking fantastic bro! Keep it up!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 20, 2014)

1st day back to syntherol injections. Put 14ccs in each bicep and 14ccs in each tricep.  Time to fill back out.


----------



## rebhchad (Apr 21, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> 1st day back to syntherol injections. Put 14ccs in each bicep and 14ccs in each tricep.  Time to fill back out.



OMFG bro!! lol.. I bet your arms are about to rip open..


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I finally got antibiotics. I was told I have bronchitis, asthma, and am
on the verge of pheumonia. Just put 7ccs of syntherol in each tricep. I haven't trained in a week and a half but the cool thing is I look just as big. My bis aren't ready for more syntherol yet. I went a bit heavy on it last time.


----------



## MattG (Apr 23, 2014)

Christ bro, no wonder you have been stuck in bed for a week, thats fuckin terrible! Antibiotics work wonders tho, especially if you got the "z pack".


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 23, 2014)

stop smoking! j/k, lookin good man!


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2014)

You both look great! Syntherol has done wonders for both of you!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just put 7ccs in each bicep and each tricep.

Pinkton...I'll race you to 23's. Hahaha


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 25, 2014)

MattG said:


> Christ bro, no wonder you have been stuck in bed for a week, thats fuckin terrible! Antibiotics work wonders tho, especially if you got the "z pack".



I just ordered z-pak online. It arrives sat. I used amoxicillin for 3 days from a friend. It helped a lot.


----------



## MattG (Apr 25, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I just ordered z-pak online. It arrives sat. I used amoxicillin for 3 days from a friend. It helped a lot.



Smart move. Ive suffered for long periods of time sick as dog a few times, and within 2-3 days of taking a z pack i was totally over it (sinus infections).


----------



## odin (Apr 26, 2014)

Great thread!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Put 7ccs in each tri today. Blowing EM up! I found a new way to inject tris. I put my arm straight up in the air with the elbow bent like I'm doing an over head one arm dumbbell extension. Then, I inject near the elbow and mid tricep while the arm is bent. Next time I'll inject closer to the arm pit.

I wonder how Pinkton did today with his new protocol?


----------



## MattG (Apr 29, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Put 7ccs in each tri today. Blowing EM up! I found a new way to inject tris. I put my arm straight up in the air with the elbow bent like I'm doing an over head one arm dumbbell extension. Then, I inject near the elbow and mid tricep while the arm is bent. Next time I'll inject closer to the arm pit.
> 
> I wonder how Pinkton did today with his new protocol?



Hmm, im gonna have to try that bro, ive just been holding my arm horizontal in front of the bathroom mirror and watching in the mirror to hit tris. How far above the elbow you go, like an inch? Ive just been doing an inch below armpit and about 3" lower than that mid tricep...and lateral head too


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 29, 2014)

MattG said:


> Hmm, im gonna have to try that bro, ive just been holding my arm horizontal in front of the bathroom mirror and watching in the mirror to hit tris. How far above the elbow you go, like an inch? Ive just been doing an inch below armpit and about 3" lower than that mid tricep...and lateral head too



A few inches from the elbow. Not sure how far the bone is down there. Kind of creeps me out.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 29, 2014)

New Pinkton pic on his cruise of low dose test. This is his first day of putting Syntherol in 4 spots of his pecs, not sure how many sites on his calves, he also did arms.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 1, 2014)

I saw Pinkton at the gym last night. He had just injected Syntherol in both muscles of the calves. They looked pretty solid. I could see more pop to them.

I just put 7ccs in each bicep. That's good for tonight.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 5, 2014)

Pinkton has been syntheroling his calves, pecs, bis, and tris. He hates hitting the calves. Lots of good ole nerves in there. His calves are looking solid though. He's cruising now but his chest looked bigger to me last night. He is injecting pecs at an angle from the side so it's not very deep and in 4 zones. It looks real natural. Only 1/2cc per zone.


----------



## squatster (May 14, 2014)

What are the gains here with all this oil?1 or 2  or 3" on arms yet?
I tried pump pose when it first came out in 
Arms- get them fro 18" to 21" - at 184 lbs.-It was fast -looked great - was a lot weaker - they went down to around 16" with my show prep - depressing - don't think I would ever do it again - hit a lot of nerves - always had bruises


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just started my cut diet yesterday. Did a heavy bulk up for 16 weeks. 
It's my belief that cutting or cruising time is the prime time to Syntherol everything to keep your size gains while simultaneously dropping body weight and body fat. If you can hold your arm, chest, and delt size while dropping 30Lbs and decreasing your waist size by 6" inches then you'll look pretty damn freaky.

Yesterday I put 3ccs of Syntherol in each tricep. Today I put 3ccs in each bicep and tricep. 

My diet consists of extra lean ground turkey breast, whey isolate/ concentrate, almonds, avocados, Ezekiel bread, rice cakes, and tons of water.

Pinkton's coach has him Syntherol his entire body while cruising. I believe he has him on 12 week blasts followed by 6 week cruises. Same theory; hold size via Syntherol while cruising on low dose test and hgh.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 19, 2014)

This has been a great log! Thanks for sharing yours and Pinkton's progress here!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 19, 2014)

I put another 3ccs Syntherol in each bi and tri last night. Things look nice today. This is Day#4 on the diet and with Syntherol. During my bulk up I only used Syntherol once a week for maintainence. My gut and waist are coming down nicely while my arms are growing. Subcutaneous water and intestinal water retention are dropping so some vascularity is showing again. I think 3ccs per day or eod in bis and tris will be the protocol I stick with this time.

Pinkton is starting his Syntherol today. He likes the protocol we had him on with 1/2ml per bi and tri head eod. I just started him on a new bulk/ blast protocol today as well. He's going to blow the [email protected]$k up!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm currently fat so pics have to wait. 

Pinkton needs to get in here and post today. He better have done his Syntherol last night like I told him too. I messed up a bit on his insulin dose and he almost passed out. The kid has damn good receptors; extremely responsive to everything.

I just put 3ccs in each bi and tri. I skipped yesterday as the swelling was a bit much. Today's injects went perfectly. I've already dropped 7Lbs of water from my diet. Strength dropped a bit. I was cramping slightly. It's always a shock to the body to drop the initial water weight when starting a cut diet. Today I'm loading up on taurine before I train arms to help out. I'll probably take both tadalafil and creatine to get a pump.


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 21, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm currently fat so pics have to wait.
> 
> Pinkton needs to get in here and post today. He better have done his Syntherol last night like I told him too. I messed up a bit on his insulin dose and he almost passed out. The kid has damn good receptors; extremely responsive to everything.
> 
> I just put 3ccs in each bi and tri. I skipped yesterday as the swelling was a bit much. Today's injects went perfectly. I've already dropped 7Lbs of water from my diet. Strength dropped a bit. I was cramping slightly. It's always a shock to the body to drop the initial water weight when starting a cut diet. Today I'm loading up on taurine before I train arms to help out. I'll probably take both tadalafil and creatine to get a pump.



You are currently fat? What are you up to, 8% bodyfat?:action-smiley-041:


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> You are currently fat? What are you up to, 8% bodyfat?:action-smiley-041:



Haha just holding a lot of water. I've dropped 8Lbs in 5 days and feel and look much better.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Time to put 3ccs Syntherol in each outer tricep. Biceps look perfect from yesterday's shot so I'm leaving them be til tomorrow. They're peaked out. 

Pinkton gets to do his Syntherol after work tonight. 1/2ml each bi and tri head.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 24, 2014)

What up, Syntherol Freaks?

Just put 3ml in each outer bicep head using my new technique. I hold my arm in a 90 degree angle lightly flexed while hanging down in front of my body with my forearm resting along my stomach, either sitting or standing. I inject into the highest part of the peak and right inside the big hose-like vein 1 1/2" deep. It's a very smooth way to hit the peak.

I also put 6ml in each tricep, in a series of two 3ml shots, both in the upper tricep so it creates a mirror image of my bicep peak while in the front double biceps pose.

Pinkton, get in here and update us!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Post from Pinkton...

"Thanks to johns new protocol, my weight is the highest it's ever been and I look huge in the gym. Good old igf and syntherol 

I'll post pics soon, need to get a girl to take them"


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 26, 2014)

*New Pinkton Pic*

Pinkton is responding nicely to the new protocol. The plan is to keep pushing his calories up until they hit 10,000. His arms look much bigger and more full from syntherol.


----------



## MattG (Jul 27, 2014)

You know what his arms are currently measuring JJ? Saw he started at 17.5 and quickly got above 18", and was shooting for 20". Getting close yet? Huge difference from pic #1 for sure


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 27, 2014)

MattG said:


> Huge difference from pic #1 for sure



Yes, he has made great improvements!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Pinkton arm pic


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 27, 2014)

MattG said:


> You know what his arms are currently measuring JJ? Saw he started at 17.5 and quickly got above 18", and was shooting for 20". Getting close yet? Huge difference from pic #1 for sure



Not sure


----------



## K1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Starting to see some good vascularity in the bis...Make sure he keeps following your directions!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 28, 2014)

K1 said:


> Starting to see some good vascularity in the bis...Make sure he keeps following your directions!



He's very good about following directions except when he starts dating a new girl. I've made sure he took his syntherol shots eod since agreeing to be his bulk up trainer again.


----------



## zepplin (Jul 29, 2014)

i get the feeling you guys love syntherol!! i did some a few years ago definitly works


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Today is arm day for me so I just put 6ml in each tricep. Time to get some serious facias stretching. :headbang:


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Pinkton back pic


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 30, 2014)

Pinky is looking great!


----------



## naplestraining (Jul 31, 2014)

I may have missed something, but how long does it last? 
Is this for pre contest only?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 4, 2014)

naplestraining said:


> I may have missed something, but how long does it last?
> Is this for pre contest only?



It's just like weight lifting. The way to get a natural look from syntherol and make gains is to use it in small doses consistently over time. I think if it as just like my workouts where I try to use it eod and my arms keep improving. It is essential a long term aspect of my arm training.  

Big A has a protocol for fast permanent gains which you can google but I feel more comfortable taking the slower route and using it for several months at a time with a month or two off only if I run out of product.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alright, just put 6ml in each tricep. I'm still learning the best way to do things. I've finally learned it's best to inject underneath the tricep while in a flexed double bicep type pose and try to hit directly up and under the tricep to create the look of a mirror image of your bicep peak dropping down. Before I was injecting way to far towards the elbow joint which gave an odd look when I did a double bicep pose. I also hit the outer head to fill out the stem.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 4, 2014)

Big, thick arm!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pinkton pic...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Pinkton moved up to 1ml syntherol per bicep and tricep head eod.


----------



## bonesawz (Aug 13, 2014)

Pink's arms look like they are catching up to those crazy delts


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pinkton legs...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 17, 2014)

...


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 23, 2014)

Great log! Shows how effective Syntherol can be when used properly!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pinkton leg


----------



## zoey101fan (Aug 27, 2014)

wow you're getting big zinc.

crazy


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Check this out: 

Pinkton is injecting all Syntherol now using a 29 gauge 1/2" insulin pin. He has to do 30 different site injects eod and didn't want scar tissue so he switched to insulin pins and it actually looks perfect even though he only goes 1/2" deep. He has his girl do all his Syntherol injects. He said you have to push slow and it takes longer but it's much smoother and easier now that his girl takes care of him.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 30, 2014)

The back is looking crazy - Bump for more updates!


----------



## J4CKT (Oct 21, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Pinkton (May 18, 2016)

2 years late, but here's what I look like now 







Won a show heavyweight class and 2nd overall back in December 235lbs right now or so 22 years old


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 19, 2016)

Pinkton said:


> 2 years late, but here's what I look like now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great to see you posting on here. You look fantastic. Good luck for your future bodybuilding shows.


----------



## Pinkton (May 19, 2016)

Elvia1023 said:


> It's great to see you posting on here. You look fantastic. Good luck for your future bodybuilding shows.





Thanks bro, this is a great board I can't believe I didn't post more here.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 19, 2016)

You've made some major improvements, nice job!


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 8, 2016)

Massive changes!


----------

